# Mottled?



## rnelson5 (Jan 4, 2017)

A friend of mine sent this to me and I have a hard time with mottled and blacks, but I think everyone is leaning towards mottled. I know some of you coastal guys have seen a lot more of them than I have. What is your take?


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 4, 2017)

young mottled.  white tips at bottom of the speculum suggest that.  more mature mottled would normally have a more defined white strip.


----------



## cracker4112 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yep.  Mottled.


----------



## dfhooked (Jan 4, 2017)

mottled


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 4, 2017)

Mottled


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 4, 2017)

Well mottled it is. This was not shot on the coast. You just never know what may show up.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 4, 2017)

It's unanimous!!!!


----------



## Triple BB (Jan 4, 2017)

first one of these i have ever seen that ended productively. good job guys. congrats on mottled duck


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2017)

Either a hybrid or a young mottle.  Everything else says mottle other than the small white patch.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 7, 2017)

It's most certainly a duck.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 7, 2017)

No white on the wings speculum


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 7, 2017)

Black ducks wings are more blue vs the greenish wing of that mottled. Either way that's a good looking bird that's hard to kill due to them not responding to decoys and calling very well


----------



## Bwright (Jan 16, 2017)

Black duck. A mottle ducks wing will carry more brown checkering in the wings like the body


----------

